# どうやって選ぶのですか



## KaleNovice

どうやって新鮮な魚を選ぶので事がすか。

Can someone explain to me the last part of the sentence 事がすかあ. And what does のて mean here? Its one of the sentence examples in akebi dictionary...

ありがとう！


----------



## tagoot

It does not make sense.
It must be どうやって新鮮な魚を選ぶのですか。



KaleNovice said:


> Its one of the sentence examples in akebi dictionary...


I don't know about akebi dictionary, but this is definitely a mistake.


----------



## KaleNovice

Akebi is a dictionary in mobile phone. It's translated to "How can i pick out fresh fish?" Maybe there is a mistake there. 
By the way whats the use of の in your sentence above? 
 どうやって新鮮な魚を選ぶのですか。
 どうやって新鮮な魚を選ぶですか。

What is the difference? Thank you for your time !! )))


----------



## Alkanna

It does not make sense.
It must be どうやって新鮮な魚を選ぶのですか。


----------



## KaleNovice

Thank you Alkanna and why is it so? Whats the function of ”の” here??


----------



## tagoot

I cannot explain grammar matter, but It must be "どうやって新鮮な魚を選ぶのですか".
we never say "どうやって新鮮な魚を選ぶですか".

The only thing I found was that "の" here seems to be called 準体助詞.
準体助詞 | ニューワイド学習百科事典 | 学研キッズネット
The explanation therein is very difficult for me.

I would recommend you remember the sentence as it is.


----------



## Alkanna

You're very welcome !
 Tagoot's advice is very helpful .

All depends on context and on whom you are addressing ( and it isn't foolproof 

 。。。 新鮮な魚を選ぶのですか ：generally speaking =　。。。 新鮮な魚を選ぶことができますか？
。。。　新鮮な魚を選びますか？:   your question is asked directly to someone. How do  YOU … ?


----------



## karlalou

Alkanna said:


> All depends on context and on whom you are addressing ( and it isn't foolproof
> 
> 。。。 新鮮な魚を選ぶのですか ：generally speaking =　。。。 新鮮な魚を選ぶことができますか？
> 。。。　新鮮な魚を選びますか？: your question is asked directly to someone. How do YOU … ?


Right.

どうやって新鮮な魚を選ぶのですか？ sounds like a question because of the need to know about it.
どうやって新鮮な魚を選びますか？ sounds like a question to know if they know the correct answer.

Well, no, it's not ＝新鮮な魚を選ぶことができますか？
It's どうやったら新鮮な魚を選ぶことができますか？　＝ どうやったら新鮮な魚を選べますか？
OK. I agree that you can use this 'in the same situation' as to say どうやって新鮮な魚を選ぶのですか.


----------



## frequency

When you use どうやって・どのようにして, both


Alkanna said:


> 新鮮な魚を選ぶのですか・新鮮な魚を選びますか


are strangely equal with each other: they're just variation.

In 新鮮な魚を選ぶことができますか？, you're asking _which way/approach_ is available or allows you to choose fresh fish.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

KaleNovice said:


> どうやって新鮮な魚を*選ぶので事がすか*。





KaleNovice said:


> Akebi is a dictionary in mobile phone. It's translated to* "How can I pick out fresh fish?" *Maybe there is a mistake there.



Perhaps the typo of the dictionary was skipping three letters, できる (can), and the word order was also wrong.
The correct sentence would be:
どうやって新鮮な魚を*選ぶ事ができるのですか*。

の is necessary in this sentence too.


By the way, どうやって新鮮な魚を選ぶ事ができるのですか is usually translated as "How can you/he/she/they pick out fresh fish?"
どうやって新鮮な魚を選ぶのですか is usually translated as "How do/does you/he/she/they pick out fresh fish?"
I mean the subject is usually not "I."

If I were the editor of Akebi, I would choose anther sentence as the translation for "How can I pick out fresh fish?" :
どうやって*私は*新鮮な魚を選ぶ事ができるの*でしょう(か）。*
or in some context,
どうやって*私が*新鮮な魚を選ぶ事ができるのか*御存知ですか。*（= Do you know how can I pick out fresh fish?"）


----------

